# Is it a flask?



## Jeranimo (Sep 16, 2009)

I found this bottle in an old burnpit I was digging in today. Is it a flask of some sort? It still has it cap as well. I found quite a few other things out there as well but those I can pretty much tell for myself what they are, just wondering what you guys think? The only thing on it is U.S. PAT. 107017 and a miniature picture of itself on the bottom. 

 Sorry if the pic is blurry, I only have my cell phone for the pics...


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 16, 2009)

Looks like aftershave... how tall is it?


----------



## Jeranimo (Sep 16, 2009)

About 4 and a half inches tall. If I was that off on what it was, I really am horrible at this, but please bear with me, I am new at collecting.


----------



## glass man (Sep 17, 2009)

WELCOME TO THE FORUM AND FEEL FREE TO ASK ANYTHING YOU LIKE TO,CAUSE PEOPLE ON THIS FORUM HAPPY TO GIVE! YEAH I AGREE AFTER SHAVE 40S-50S? JAMIE


----------



## Jeranimo (Sep 17, 2009)

Somewhere around that age, thats when my property used to be an old farmland. I think in the early 50's is when it was allowed to grow over. Nobody's really sure why the farm closed down, or who owned it. Now its all wooded.


----------

